# Langes LAN Kabel Gechwindigkeitsverlust ???



## LittleGamer (3. August 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe meinem PC derzeit mit WLAN verbunden.
Ich möchte ihn aber lieber per LAN verbinden da ich kaum WLAN empfange.
Nun komme ich zu meiner Frage: Die Strecke wo drüber ich das LAN Kabel verlegen müsste wären ca.15-20m.
Gibt es da Verluste bei der Geschwindigkeit??? Soll ich da einen Switch zwischen hängen oder geht das so ???
Und könntet ihr mir Kabel empfehlen???

MFG 
LittleGamer


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

15-20m ist für ein LAN Kabel überhaupt keine Distanz, die sind für 100 und mehr Meter ausgelegt.
Als Kabel kannst du einfach irgendein S-FTP Cat.5e Kabel in der Gewünschten Länge nehmen z.B. S-FTP, Cat.5e, Patchkabel, blau, 30m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Timsu (3. August 2012)

Ab Cat5e schaffst du auf der Strecke 1Gigabit/s.
Das dürfte höchstwahrscheinlich reichen.
@ich111 100m ist die Maximallänge, darüber Glasfaser.


----------



## LittleGamer (3. August 2012)

OK dann werde ich mich bald über eine schnelle und stabile Verbindung freuen.
Habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit den ganz dünnen Lan Kabeln, weil die könnte man ja sehr gut verlegen.
Netzwerkkabel, LAN Kabel: Fibrionic Netzwerk Kabel Cat5e flach, weiß, 20m - netzwerkkabel flach / Dlan


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

Das ist nicht geschirmt, was du daran erkennst, dass am Stecker außer den 8 Kontakten kein Metall ist


----------



## LittleGamer (3. August 2012)

Ist das denn schlimm ???


----------



## ich111 (3. August 2012)

Nicht unbedingt, aber wenn neben dem Kabel noch andere Leitungen liegen kann das Signal gestört werden, was zwar durch die Fehlerkorrektur behoben werden wird, aber das braucht eben etwas Zeit (ein paar milli Sekunden)


----------



## LittleGamer (3. August 2012)

ok dann werde ich mal gucken ob ich vielleicht doch genug Platz habe für ein geschirmtes Kabel habe


----------

